# Pheasant Release



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey guys does anyone know exactly how the releases work? I've never been there the day of but have usually gone during the week after in hopes of not having to fight a crowd.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

i think theyre released the night before.....


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

They drive around the night before with the birds in coops in back of truck. they hit the different parking areas and open up the coops and let the birds fly out about it. Nothing sophisticated about it. After the pressure hits I work the dogs in timber and do well


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I kind of misworded what I was trying to say initially. I knew they released the day before the season opened. I was wondering if they let them all go in one area or as stated scatter them around because by the time I have gone in years past they seem pretty well dispersed but I wasn't sure if that was from hunters or release. I'll probably go out tomorrow am.. do a lot of people take off work for the release? I'm just picturing walleye fishing in the Maumee during the run except with birds lol


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

treytd32 said:


> do a lot of people take off work for the release? I'm just picturing walleye fishing in the Maumee during the run except with birds lol


x2 but with guns...lol...just be more careful because there will be idiots. one year everyone was lined up across a field waiting for legal time...about 50 or so hunters in line across and some late arrivals walk around and lineup facing from our right to work left right in front of us. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

If your hunting a dog I would recommend a bell or orange vest I almost had one get shot at Wellington a few years back. 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I tried the pheasant release at Indian Creek a couple of years ago. It is a mad house!!! Be very careful. We were walking along spread out in a group and 2 other guys we didn't know joined in. We walked about another 100 feet and one of them started shooting at the ground. I asked politely (did you get it ) . He replied ( no i saw the weeds move though) . If you have a dog a bulletproof vest willnot be enough in the morning. I went last year with a buddy that got a new pointer , but we slept in and got there at about noon. The place was almost empty. We killed are limit and had a great time.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

my dog has a bell and vest but between my dads warnings about her getting shot and you guys, plus the idiots I have encountered even when its not crowded in years past, I think I'll be leaving her home and potentially take a power nap myself when I'm off at 7, if the crowd clears out in the afternoon that sounds much more appealing.

Maumee x2 sounds frightening lol I'm literally picturing a scene from the Revolutionary War with everyone lined up across the fields


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Go in the evening little before dark they will start cackling to locate each other. Also pay close attention to ditches along the road they will hold super tight and want to run first 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## warehousegoon (Feb 2, 2009)

I tried wellington on thanksgiving morning once, once. it was a few uesrs ago and I will never try that again. like others said, everyone lines up across both ends of the fields and walk toward the middle. wjen I got about 30 yards from the young kid walking toward me, a phesant jumped up. the kid didn't wait for the bird to get up high enough or fly tp one side or the other. he just opened fire. I was suprised I didn't get my head blown off. kid unloaded his shotgun on this bird and didn't even scratch it. after i got up off the ground, yea I dove for cover, I gave him a look that could kill, and walked back to my truck and left. its just not worth it. if you want to get some birds, go at noon, you'll have the place to yourself. btw, drove past spencer this afternoon around three, pheasants everywhere. could of run a couple over if I wanted to, just didn't seem sporting


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

About 10 years ago my dad, brother, and I got the black rain brought upon us also lol 2 drunk squirrel hunters were just firing away from across a little clearing. Noon is looking like a winner to me, my only hesitation with that was that the weather would turn a little better prompting more people to make their way out, I'll just have to see how I feel about it in the am. Good luck to all that are going out and stay [email protected]


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Me and all my friends are gonna be out tommorow after school. My dog will not be with us. Too many idiots with guns. Trying not to be mean but thats the truth.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

pretty packed down here.. 50ish vehicles (modest estimate). No birds today, but didn't get shot at though thankfully


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Springvalley in ways of hunters and vehicles was dead. First time ever my group started hunting after shooting time. There was no pressure and no goofs to deal with. I got my two birds, my beagles ran quite a few birds and bunnies today. Ill be back out tomorrow


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I have hunted Grand River and found birds well stocked before the night before. Just think about it, how can they stock every wildlife area on the night before. I have found birds as early as the weekend before the opener back in 2004 while hunting for Grouse. They drove my Lab crazy. Opener is always tuff, people heading out in all directions. You get some shots early then spend the rest of the time avoiding being shot. You just have to be careful on be on watch for the guys that are not. I found it best to have your own group of guys for the drives. It can be a rewarding time if you are careful. I have hunted Grand river on and off since the mid 60's and it is always the same !


----------

